# MSP Speeding Ticket



## beardsbh (Mar 2, 2009)

Afternoon all - Odd situation - My daughter called me last night to tell me she was stopped for speeding (surprise surprise) When she brought the ticket over this morning, the ticket was issues to ME as the Violator and the operator, but with HER Driver's license #, her sex, and her d/o/b. Her first ticket, an expensive one to boot, just wondering if my appearing at the hearing (since I'm technically listed as the violator/operator) would allow for a dismissal of the ticket

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

It would allow for an arguement. Appeal.


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

Appeal it...


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like the car was registered to you and that's how you got involved. 

I'm not up to date on teen driving laws, but wouldn't the owner of the car be liable if she was of a certain age?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Yup Appeal, and tell your daughter to SLOW DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Sounds like the car was registered to you and that's how you got involved.
> 
> I'm not up to date on teen driving laws, but wouldn't the owner of the car be liable if she was of a certain age?


Not for speeding. Equipment Violation maybe but not for an act of another driver unless it's an Allowing Improper Person To Operate (i.e. Ulicensed, Suspended or Revoked)


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

beardsbh said:


> Afternoon all - Odd situation - My daughter called me last night to tell me she was stopped for speeding (surprise surprise) When she brought the ticket over this morning, the ticket was issues to ME as the Violator and the operator, but with HER Driver's license #, her sex, and her d/o/b. Her first ticket, an expensive one to boot, just wondering if my appearing at the hearing (since I'm technically listed as the violator/operator) would allow for a dismissal of the ticket
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!


See stuff like this would not happend if the cop who pulled you over had a degree. Proof positive that the Quinn Bill is needed.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like the officer may have written in your name either from the registration or from the computer screen if he had one. 

I know I've had instances where the screen will jump between operators info and registration info probably because I bumped the little touch pad thingy.... Stuff happens. Large hands and laptops don't mesh well together.

I don't think you'd be on the hook for anything as long as the rest of the pertinent data is hers. Not sure if the courts would consider it a large enough error to toss.

As others said, Appeal.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't appeal, Gov. Duval needs the next payment on his Caddy.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Don't appeal, Gov. Duval needs the next payment on his Caddy.


 Why? Did we the taxpayers forgot to send the check?


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

No, that check only covered the drapes. Since the Cadillac is a motor vehicle, the payments come from Chp. 90 enforcement.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> No, that check only covered the drapes. Since the Cadillac is a motor vehicle, the payments come from Chp. 90 enforcement.


Oh. OK
Fu-K it, I am stopping all the money tickets. Maybe the F--Ker will get reposessed.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Haha, you can't stop. Warnings have ceased since we took in the keister for details and Quinn. Fuck 'em all!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Haha, you can't stop. Warnings have ceased since we took in the keister for details and Quinn. Fuck 'em all!


Well,On one hand I agree with you,but on the other, all we do is pad that M.F.'S pockets with every "V" that we write. But where you are most certainly correct is, if they cut my details to the bone,then I may as well go for my 4 Hour Min. in court time.


----------

